# VR Brille um im Sitzen zu spielen



## mougier (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich nicht wirklich was dazu finden.

Ich habe keinen Platz in meiner Wohnung um VR im Stehen zu spielen und auch nicht wirklich Lust, mich "teleportierend" durch den Raum zu bewegen. Folglich suche ich eine VR Brille, mit der ich mit Controllern oder Maus und Tastatur durch die Raum laufen kann und die Brille im Prinzip nur zum "umschauen" da ist. 

Außerdem besitze ich keine Konsole sondern nur PC, allerdings einen PS4 und einen Steam Controller.

Gibt es eine Brille, die diese Anforderungen erfüllt?

Vielen Dank an alle Antworter vorab und LG,
mougier


----------



## manimani89 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube das ist der Grund warum sich vr nicht durchsetzt


----------



## mougier (9. Oktober 2020)

Also gibt es hierfür keine Lösung?


----------



## manimani89 (9. Oktober 2020)

keine ahnung hatte sowas auch schon mal geplannt und nichts gefunden


----------



## addicTix (9. Oktober 2020)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, man kann doch mit VR Brille, zumindest je nach Spiel, sitzend spielen?
Ein Kollege hat eine HTC Vive Cosmos meine ich und Boneworks beispielsweise kann man auch sitzend spielen, man muss nicht zwingend rumstehen und dann teleporten usw.
Auch Half Life Alyx konnte man so spielen.
Jedenfalls mit den VR controllern, mit Maus und Tastatur geht das halt glaube ich so nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Oktober 2020)

manimani89 schrieb:


> keine ahnung hatte sowas auch schon mal geplannt und nichts gefunden



Alle VR-Brillen unterstützen Seated VR. Dafür braucht es keine besondere Technik, schließlich befindet sich das Headset genauso "im Raum", wie wenn man steht, und der Anspruch ist, alle Bewegungen zu unterstützen. Wenn dann verläuft die Grenze in Gegenrichtung – unmittelbar nach Auslieferung war die Oculus Rift ausschließlich für seated VR und die PSVR ist es praktisch bis heute.

Ein ganz anderes Thema sind die Spiele: Für rein VR-Titel hat sich die aufrechte Haltung durchgesetzt. Nicht zwingend beziehungsweise mangels Platz sogar eher selten als echtes roomscale mit Fortbewegung auf den eigenen Füßen, aber zumindest an einer Stelle stehend, drehbar (wobei viele Titel nur 180-270° intensiv nutzen) und mit voller Bewegungsfreiheit in den Armen. In vielen Titeln muss man hier abstriche bei der Athmosphäre und Immersion machen, wenn man seine eigene Bewegungsfreiheit durch sitzen einschränkt. Nach unten zielen wird zum Beispiel schwierig, wenn man nicht steht, sondern seine Oberschenkel vor sich hat. Nahkampfbewegungen gehen gar nicht. Ducken hinter ein Hindernis? Schnelle Drehungen werden teilweise nur von Multiplayer-Shootern via Tasteneingabe akzeptiert, sonst muss man physisch rotieren. Und wenn ein Spiel keinen expliziten Seated Mode anbietet, steht man gegebenenfalls vor dem Problem, dass man die ganze Zeit mit dem Kopf auf Bauchhöhe durch die Welt rennt. (Oder, wenn man bei der Einrichtung der Bodenhöhe cheated: Keine Gegenstände mehr vom virtuellen Boden greifen kann, weil der physische Boden sich eben nicht 1,80 m unterhalb des physischen Kopfes befindet.)

Für das Erlebenis "VR" sollte man also 2 × 2 m Standfläche einplanen, sonst entgeht einem meiner Meinung nach etwas. Ausgenommen sind natürlich diverse "Couch-Games" für die PSVR, die aber leider fast alle Konsolen-exklusiv sind, und natürlich Cockpit-Spiele (Renn-, Flug-, Space-, ... Simulationen), bei denen Sitzen ausdrücklich vorgesehen ist. Auch nachträglich für VR portierte Spiele (Skyrim, Fallout), behalten in der Regel die Eingabemöglichkeiten des Originals und man kann ein Headset hier auch nur als 3D-Wiedergabegerät mit Headtracking nutzen. Als kostengünstige Lösung lohnt sich in diesem Fall ein Blick auf diverse WMR-Headsets. Für Roomscale-VR sind deren Controller und besonders deren Tracking-Bereich störend, aber das braucht man im Sitzen nicht, und so kann man von Ramschpreisen profitieren.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Als kostengünstige Lösung lohnt sich in diesem Fall ein Blick auf diverse WMR-Headsets.



Wie zB ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

Samsung Odysee oder HP Reverb wären aufgrund der Displays zu bevorzugen, ansonsten würde ich vor allem auf den Preis achten. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich die Masse an Klonen nicht detailiert im Kopf behalten, weil sie aufgrund von Tracking und Controllern für zu viele VR-Anwendungen ohnehin schlecht geeignet waren. Bis vor kurzem hätte man versucht, jeden trotzdem zu einer Quest zu drängen, die viel mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnet, aber nicht viel mehr kostet. Nachdem Facebook jetzt auf vollen Datenabgriff umsteigt, sind günstige Empfehlungen gerade deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Oktober 2020)

Wie schläft sich denn die Pimax 8k in dem  hier geschilderten Anwendungsfall?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

Pimax ist eine Klasse für sich. Wer viel Geld, viel Rechenleistung und soweit ich weiß weiterhin viel Geduld für Bugs und manuelles Konfigurieren hat, bekommt dort ein wesentlich größeres Blickfeld als mit einer Index, aber das gesamte Zubehör einschließlich Tracker muss er einzeln kaufen. Eine bestimmte Eignung für seated VR sehe ich aber nicht, nur das extra breite Bildformat ist für Rennspiele vermutlich besonders interessant.


----------



## Gabbyjay (16. Oktober 2020)

Na das klingt doch ganz gut, oder?

Die höhere Auflösung ist wohl auch n Vorteil?
Haben die die Verzerrungen in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## attilarw (7. November 2020)

Eine gute Auflösung gibt es auch bei der G2, kansnt dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Ringomeyer (16. Dezember 2020)

was ist mit der oculus Rift S ?
zu der tendiere ich gerade.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2020)

An sich ist es keine Frage des Headsets, ob man im Sitzen spielen kann oder stehen "muss". Es kommt auf die Spiele an und viele VR-only Titel sind nicht mit Maus und Tastatur oder Gamepad spielbar, sondern nur mit den Motion Controllern. Wenn man genug Platz vor sich hat, um mit den Armen herumzuwedeln, dann kann man natürlich auch im Sitzen spielen, sofern man nicht mit dem ganzen Körper ausweichen muss (den Platz hab ich auch nicht bei mir).

Im Stehen spielen klappt bei mir aber ganz gut, solange ich nicht im Raum herumlaufen muss. Und VR-only Spiele, wie z. B. Half Life Alyx, sind auf die Weise sehr gut spielbar. Wichtig ist nur, dass vor euch ein wenig Platz ist, um die Arme frei in einem Winkel von ca. 180 Grad ausstrecken zu können. Ob man dabei sitzt oder steht ist egal. Wichtig ist, dass ein wenig Platz für die Arme/Controller ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2020)

Ringomeyer schrieb:


> was ist mit der oculus Rift S ?
> zu der tendiere ich gerade.



Die Rift S scheint gut, günstig und vor allem unkompliziert zu sein. Wenn auch auflösungstechnisch hinter vielen der deutlich teureren Modellen (oh Wunder...). 

Aaaaaber: dir Facebook-Problematik hast du mitbekommen?


----------



## Ringomeyer (19. Dezember 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Rift S scheint gut, günstig und vor allem unkompliziert zu sein. Wenn auch auflösungstechnisch hinter vielen der deutlich teureren Modellen (oh Wunder...).
> 
> Aaaaaber: dir Facebook-Problematik hast du mitbekommen?


Hallo, ja das habe ich mitbekommen, aber ich habe eh ein Facebookprofil und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, jeder der whats app hat ( quasi fast jeder ) gibt sowieso seine ganzen Daten Frei. Von dem her stört es mich Persöhnlich nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Dezember 2020)

Ringomeyer schrieb:


> Hallo, ja das habe ich mitbekommen, aber ich habe eh ein Facebookprofil und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, jeder der whats app hat ( quasi fast jeder ) gibt sowieso seine ganzen Daten Frei. Von dem her stört es mich Persöhnlich nicht.


Das von dir Beschriebene ist ja nur ein Teil der Problematik. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass Facebook dir vorschreiben will, deinen Klarnamen-FB-Account auch ordentlich zu pflegen. Und wenn du dies nach Ansicht von Facebook nicht tust, dann kann dir nach Gutdünken von FB dein Oculus-Account gesperrt werden. Und dann hast du dir deine Rift u.U. halt für die Katz gekauft.


----------



## Richu006 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich mag an der Quest das gut funktionierende und simple Inside out tracking... 

Schade das es noch kein gutes Konkurrenz Produkt gibt, welche das auch so gut hin bekommt. Windows mixed reality trackt leider nicht so toll.

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mein Zimmer /Wohnung zu verkabeln.  Deshalb mag ich das Inside out tracking. 

Ich hoffe da kommt zukünftig noch mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Dezember 2020)

Also ich nutze meine HP Reverb G2 im Sitzen.. funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. Dezember 2020)

Bestell dir einfach im Ausland ne Oculus Quest 2, zb. bei nem Amazon der benachbarten Länder.
Hat den Vorteil, dass sie nicht teuer ist, keine Kabel und andere Hardware brauchst und du sie auch für alles andere nehmen kannst.


----------



## Ramarus (28. Dezember 2020)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bestell dir einfach im Ausland ne Oculus Quest 2, zb. bei nem Amazon der benachbarten Länder.
> Hat den Vorteil, dass sie nicht teuer ist, keine Kabel und andere Hardware brauchst und du sie auch für alles andere nehmen kannst.


Geht das auch über Conrad at ?


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Dezember 2020)

Ramarus schrieb:


> Geht das auch über Conrad at ?


Zitat conrad.at
"Bei Bestellungen über conrad.at erfolgen Lieferungen ausschließlich innerhalb von Österreich."

Musst halt mal in den jeweiligen Bedingungen schauen.


----------



## bastian123f (12. Januar 2021)

Also wenn es schon zu einer Oculus geht, dann eine Quest 2. Warum ? Bessere Auflösung pro Auge und auch Standalone Lösung. Du kannst auf ihr selbst Spiele installieren und auch mal mobil zocken. Ich nenne es "Hybrid VR".

Je nachdem kostet sie meistens auf Amazon.fr so um die 350 Euronen. Es wird oft auch empfohlen den Elite Strap dazu zu bestellen. Und zum zocken am PC ein gutes USB Typ C Kabel. 

Bei mir wirds wohl auch die Quest werden am Monatsende wenn €€€ da ist.


----------

